# brechende Scheibe - aber wie?



## mil0 (13. September 2005)

aloa, ich bastel grad an einem Adbusting rum und wollte die Aquariumscheibe des Originals platzen lassen.
  Also ein Still, wo ich ne "Glaswand" habe und die nen Sprung hat oder kurz vorm Platzen ist, soll aber noch eins sein, kann mir da jmd easy helfen?
 Hab mal in Maya den Bodenbrechen lassen, is aber viel zu Aufwendig für ein normales Plakat...hab auch gut gegoogled aber nix wirklich gefunden, selbst mit ner kaputten glasscheibe die ich dann über Layer draufgelagert habe sah es net so doll aus...hoffe mir kann wer helfen. 
  danke


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. September 2005)

*Break it, baby*

Also, das mit einer überlagerten Glasscheibe müsste eigentlich ganz gut klappen. Wichtig ist, das nur die Risse zu sehen sind - die sind i.d.R. weiß, und der Rest der Ebene transparent bleibt. Das klappt über Ebenenmasken oder mit den erweiterten Fülloptionen - wo Pixel bestimmter Helligkeitsbereiche transparent gemacht werden.

Das angefügte Bildchen habe ich unter dem Schlagwort >Glasbruch< gegoogelt.
Der Fisch im Wasser ist handgemalt, darüber die Bruchstelle. 

Mit >Fülloptionen< bzw. >Ebenenstil< habe ich bei >Fülloptionen: Eigene< (ganz oben) den oberen Schwarzregler bei >Farbbereich< nach rechts verschoben. Und schon werden alle dunklen Pixel transparent. Mit gedrückter Alt-Taste lässt sich die Ausblendung weicher machen.

Okay, das klingt jetzt kompliziert, aber das Bildchen hier zeigt den Effekt. Du brauchst keine Ebenenmaske zu malen und auch keine Pixel zu radieren.


----------



## mil0 (14. September 2005)

Danke für den tollen Tipp, leider bekomm ich es net hin, da ich keine Vernünftige Glasscheibe finde, zudem  das mit dem Schieberegler nur bedingt, bei mir wird alles leider Transparent.
 Hoffe du kannst mir nochmal weiterhelfen, danke !


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. September 2005)

*Break it again*

Also,

Deine gebrochene Scheibe muss farblos und mit möglichst hohem Kontrast sein.

Du wendest

>Bild >Einstellen >Sättigung verringern [Strg-Shift-U]

und danach

>Bild >Einstellen >Auto-Tonwertkorrektur [Strg-Shift-L]

an.

Ist Dir das Ergebnis zu hart, widerrufst Du den letzten Vorgang und machst Feintuning mittels Tonwertkorrektur [Strg-L] oder Gradation [Strg-M].

Entweder hast Du jetzt 'ne schwarze Scheibe mit weißen Rissen oder ein Negativ davon. 

Intertieren kannst Du das Bild mit [Strg-I].

(Die Tasttenkürzel gelten übrigens bis Vers. 7.x, bei CS können sie ggf. anders sein, müssen aber nicht.)

Die zerbrochene Scheibe setzt Du nun über Dein Aquarium.

Die Ausblendung erfolt wie in meiner ersten Antwort beschrieben.
Ich habe Dir hier noch einen Screenshot der Einstellungen angehängt.
Du siehst, dass der Schwarzregler geteilt ist - das sorgt für eine weiche Ausblendung.
Und das funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Zuerst klickst Du auf den Schwarzregler und verschiebst ihn so weit, bis große Teile des Schwarzen um den Riss ausgeblendet sind.
Dann hälst Du die [Alt]-Taste gedrückt und klickst erneut mit der Maus den Regler an, um ihn zu verschieben. Jetzt teilt sich dieser allerdings in zwei Hälften. Der Abstand zwischen den Dreieckshälften bestimmt, die weich der Übergang zwischen sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Pixeln ist. Du kannst beide Hälften nach Belieben justieren und siehst auch direkt die Auswirkung an Deinem Bild. Wenn Du die Hälften wieder zusammenschiebst, kleben sie von allein zusammen und werden wieder zu einem Regler.
Das Praktische daran ist, dass Du jederzeit nachkorrigieren kannst, solange die Datei aus einzelnen Ebenen besteht (Photoshop-Datei oder erweiterte Tif Datei).


----------



## mil0 (18. September 2005)

*Re: Break it again*

DANKEMuss nur noch bissl mit dem Reparaturpinsel arbeiten und ne Freundin abblichten...kann dir ja mal das Ergebnis zukommen lassen, ciao


----------

